# Letting a Horse "Loose"?



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

What do you think of letting a horse "loose"? This girl I know used to "set her horse loose" in the arena and make him run around to get the energy out of him and make him more "sane." :? Does this work? Does it just make things worse? And isn't it similar to freelunging and freejumping? The other day I took Jubilee out in this big field and I let her run out her kinks. I was lunging her and when I asked her to canter she made it into a gallop and threw in some bucks. It wasn't bad behaviour, just pure excitement. She LOVED it! (Note: She doesn't do this when I'm lunging normally). So yeah, I just let her get it all out. But after I took her back to the barn and into the arena and made her lunge properly, just so she wouldn't think she can do that all the time. Is that ok? Where do you draw the line? I also know of people who just gallop the heck out of their horses while on them, which I don't agree with at all, especially since its for no reason at all. 

Thoughts?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I have to agree with you- I would not let my horse do whatever it wants (like run free!) while I was riding it. That can teach the horse bad manners.  
But, lunging a horse is a good way to get energy out. I think once in awhile, letting it run loose like that is acceptable!  Like just for fun. I wouldn't do it like ALL the time though.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Idk the answer to that really, but I have also heard of people doing that. Especially in a horse that has been stalled up and has lots of bundled up energy. If a horse has a lot of energy and is feeling his oats so to speak..arent you gonna get those little happy bucks anyway....wether it be in the saddle or in the roundpen? Ive only put mine in the roundpen a few times...but I let him buck if he's feeling it (i wouldnt know how to stop him if I wanted to) and as long as he is going in the direction that i want him to.


----------



## GiddyUpGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

We have 4 stallions at the stables where i work and the all go for a run in the arena always at least once a week and if my boss runs out of time to ride them then they go for a run.. theres been weeks when theyve gone for a run 4 days in a row and they love it! They are cooped up in a stable 24/7 so i think they really need it especially because they dont have the freedom of a paddock but i think if your horse needs it definately do it. it doesnt make our stallions any worse at all if my boss thinks theyre going to be too fresh shell put them in the arena for a run then ride them afterwards and theyre good as gold  sorry if i repeated myself im a little tired haha


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't think that Jubilee was suggesting that she would be riding while her horse was running free - at least I hope not.

A horse that is stalled all the time needs time to be a horse and get the kinks out. Turning them out and letting them run and buck is a great way to do it. You are right that once you bring them to the round pen, that behavior is not allowed, they are now there to do a job. 

I am fortunate in that my horses are turned out 24/7 and don't normally run around and buck anymore. I find that they are much more sane to ride and rarely need to be lunged to get out excess energy. Not everyone has that privilege and I'm lucky to have the land to be able do do it.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I don't think that Jubilee was suggesting that she would be riding while her horse was running free - at least I hope not.
> 
> A horse that is stalled all the time needs time to be a horse and get the kinks out. Turning them out and letting them run and buck is a great way to do it. You are right that once you bring them to the round pen, that behavior is not allowed, they are now there to do a job.
> 
> I am fortunate in that my horses are turned out 24/7 and don't normally run around and buck anymore. I find that they are much more sane to ride and rarely need to be lunged to get out excess energy. Not everyone has that privilege and I'm lucky to have the land to be able do do it.


You're right, I didn't mean while riding. I basically meant in a freelunging type of way. Jubilee isn't stalled all the time, in fact she's on 24 hr turnout as well. So she does get a chance to run and play with her friends. I don't make her do this very often. This was just one of those rare times for us when I let her have her fun. But like I said, when I'm doing proper lunging, its strict training and I make her do what she's supposed to do. Same with riding. I usually ride to work, not just for fun. Although I do enjoy a relaxing ride once and a while.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i let Jet do it...i think the more you keep them from being a horse the more they loose what spirit they have left...certainly its ok to let your horse be a horse from time to time...as long as he knows when to listern to you


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

If possible you should let a horse be a horse all of the time... it's not natural for a horse to be kept in a stall. If at all possible a horse should be kept in a bit pasture so he can run a around all of the time. My horses know when I call and have a halter the play time is done.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Since Sonny is sooo sensitive I have to be totally cautious on what I do or don't do. I now have to do half of the riding with me teaching him stuff, prefecting things (like neckreining, bending, backingup, etc), or random patterns....than the other half I do a "passanger" lesson. He can go whatever pace he wants (within reason lol) and whereever he wants in the arena was long as he at least keeps walking.


I personally don't think it's right for someone to lunge the crap out of a horse to make them "sane". If you think of it in the horse's prospective...some person who you "thought" you could trust is either (a) chasing you with a crop/whip (b) making loud, scary noises. Unless done perfectly it can and will frighten a horse (unless the horse is realllly used to it).
I think it more makes their mind go every which way, and causes confusion in them. 
I used to lunge Sonny all the time before I rode him, and when I did lunge him he tended to be spookier, and headstrong.....but when I stopped, he listened better and didn't spook as much

And I agree with Scout....a horse should not be in a stall


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i got tired of lunging Ginger on a lunge line so i took her into a different pasture and took a lunge whip and basically free lunged her. whenever i use to lunge Ginger on the lunge line shed buck at the canter but she stopped that habit. i think its okay to let a horse loose in the arena to get the energy out


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

For horses that don't go out to pasture, I think turning them loose in an arena is a great way for them to get out and stretch their legs. If you want it to be more of a workout, free lunging is a great exersize, too. I don't think lunging on a lead is a tool to be used to make the horse tired or to get out excess energy. I think it's more of getting the horse listening to you, so that their minds come back to you sane.


----------

